# Improving Tans



## sugarmice (Jul 24, 2012)

The tans here in NZ are really poor, and a red is nigh on impossible to come across here too...so I was wondering whether any other mice could be used to help improve belly colour? Like a rich cinnamon, dark argente or a golden agouti? Or should I just keep scouring the country for a red?
Many Thanks
Sugar Mice
xx


----------



## Cordane (May 22, 2012)

Just to clarify something.
In NZ we don't have reds (ay). We have recessive yellows though


----------



## sugarmice (Jul 24, 2012)

Oops, meant recessive yellow, sorry


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

i was told if you keep breeding tan to tan you will eventualy get better tans.


----------

